# "Reel Maintenance" Vid on Shimano.com



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Bantam, I was just wondering if you know where a good link is to the "Reel Maintenance" Vid on Shimanos website? http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/index/media_and_events0/video_test.html

I have Windows Media Player and Quicktime and can open all other videos except for that one. Really curious to see the "official" way to clean my Curado. I am a visual learner and would love to see it. I have checked YouTube, but all I found was some dude cleaning a spinning reel, or a guy cleaning an older curado saying "clean this" but not actually showing the proper amounts of everything. Thanks.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Sequential cleaning pictures are here:

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...r_service0/reel_maintenance_instructions.html

Charles


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks, that will work. I love 2cool!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We do not have a video, but the link you were provided is what I recommend. Inside Sportfishing did a reel repair video with us that they sell here:

http://www.insidesportfishing.com/store/index.php?target=products&product_id=26

Feel free to make fun of my friend Nate on the cover of the DVD :rotfl:


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

That's the video that was on the Shimano site for a month or so. Then it mysteriously disappeared. Nate Dog did a good job.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks, Bantam.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The web guy is out today with a possible broken foot. As soon as he's back I'll see what happned and try to get the video back up. I honestly had no idea it was on our website lol

Nate's a good tech for sure. Still not close to my abilities but a close second lol


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> Nate's a good tech for sure. Still not close to my abilities but a close second lol


That's why I call you "Dan Dan the Shimano Man".


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok, I managed to take my E7 apart and get it back together and it works great....except I stripped a screw. It is the BNT1998 (Longer of the 3 little black screws that hold the right side plate on) to be precise. I put it back together, but w/o that screw. Where is a good place to buy those? Does FTU I-10 carry those?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

They probably have one, give Warren a call.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

went to FTU (Cut Rate) and got 5 of the longer screws and was gonna pick up some of the smaller ones too, but the guy said they have been backordered for a while and didn't know when if ever they would be able to get more. Are those not available?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We have some in stock. BNT2964 is the part number. 877-577-0600


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Bantam1 said:


> We have some in stock. BNT2964 is the part number. 877-577-0600


I just ordered the last 15 ya'll had. I also ordered 10 of the longer screws (1998). I just took all three of my curado e7's apart to grease the drag washers and nearly stript a couple of the other screws out. I have a small phillips and am applying force. I found that the flatheads work better. Thanks Bantam.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

jboogerfinger said:


> I just ordered the last 15 ya'll had. I also ordered 10 of the longer screws (1998). I just took all three of my curado e7's apart to grease the drag washers and nearly stript a couple of the other screws out. I have a small phillips and am applying force. I found that the flatheads work better. Thanks Bantam.


Those screwheads are real soft. I had to switch to one of my gunsmithing flathead screwdrivers to get them in/out.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I use a small hollow ground flat blade to break them loose with then use a phillips to back them on out.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Just got the screws I ordered from Shimano today! WOW that was fast. You guys are awesome Bantam.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Always glad to help out


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Bantam,
if you guys want to produce any instructional videos or any other type of video shoot me a pm.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I appreciate it but we use Michael Fowlkes from Inside Sportfishing since he is local and we sponsor his show.


----------

